# People who work all day but have a dog?



## Jingleballs (25 November 2010)

How many of you do this? How long is your dog left alone in the house for?

At the moment I have a 10 year old cross breed  Ive had him since a puppy and I love him to bits  hes part of the family!

When I moved out of my parents house he came with me but because me and my partner work all day and my parents are retired I drop the dog off at their house every morning and then pick him up after work so hes got company most of the day.

My parents say that once he goes they wont be looking after any future dogs I buy so Id resigned myself to either having no pets when Bailey goes or getting cats but OH says no to cats! Im just sitting watching the BBC feature on unwanted pets and I dont know if I ever could not have a dog and would love to one day give a home to one or ideally 2 rescue dogs but would that then be unfair to leave them alone in the house from 8 am til 5pm each day?  Even if they were walked for say 30 minutes in the morning and then taken up to the yard with me at night? I know quite a few people who seem to do this successfully but is this really fair to the dog? 

Hopefully this is all way in the future as Baileys only 10 and god willing has many good years ahead of him yet but I just wondered what others do?


----------



## Bug2007 (25 November 2010)

I have a rescue Greyhound and he is left five days a week at home during the day while i'm at work. 8 Hours. he does sometimes come into work with me when he wants to but most of the time he stays on the bed and refuses to get up.....clearly happy at home. 
Not sure i'd do it with a working type dog, but being a Grey he likes his sleep.


----------



## posie_honey (25 November 2010)

mine are home alone all day - that's a 2 yr old cocker - a 5 yr old lab and an aged springer spangle - they are fine - its their routine 

they get a 40min cycle ride run in the morning at 6.30 - and a walk at night usually about 6.30 again -which about 30mins or more depending on route taken, my time and weather etc

so they are alone from 7.45 ish until about 6ish at night - they just sleep happy as larry

ETA - all mine we've has from the age of 1 as rescues - i'd not get a pup for those hours = i think that would be a bit unfair


----------



## Scoutie (25 November 2010)

I used to have a dog, she used to go to work with my husband, when he changed his job we had a dog walker during the day.  At one point we even had a live in aupair for her!  When she died I looked at having a rescue dog but because I work full time even if the dog was put into 'nursery' i.e. a bit like sending a child to a child minder, they would not let me have one.  It seems ridiculous that I could buy a puppy but not have a rescue dog and give it a good home.

I contacted more than one rescue centre and had the same answer from all of them.


----------



## Sanolly (25 November 2010)

when I was working full time hours my dog used to go in my stable at the livery yard, my friend who worked mornings (I worked afternoons and late nights, finishing at 22.15) used to walk him with her dogs as she lived on site.


----------



## cobgirlie (25 November 2010)

I work full time, have 6 rescue dogs of my own and foster for a rescue I help run so currently have 4 foster dogs too. They are all left at home and I have no problems. They do however get more than enough exercise and my constant attention when I am at home. I believe that if the dog has company and suffiencent (sp) exercise it will be perfectly happy home for certain periods.   

I wouldn't allow a puppy to be rehomed to a full time working home but we can and do rehome adult dogs that are happy to be left all the time. We do assess each home on it's merits and not on a blanket list.


----------



## BBH (25 November 2010)

I think if you have two dogs of a similar nature it works fine. I have two couch potato bull breeds who love nothing more than a cosy place to sleep. If I am working they have a good run in the morning at the park and a dog walker comes at lunchtime. Then they come onto the yard in the evenings about 5pm.

I think any home is better than a rescue kennel tbh and I wish rescue homes would relax their dislike of full time workers. Its also about quality of time spent aswell , someone who is at home all day or takes the dog to work could just leave them in the background whereas someone who works FT makes time out their day to spend with the dog.

Nothing is black and white and I think you'd be fine to have dogs. I have always had dogs and couldn't imagine a home without them but I also make allowances to ensure they live a quality life.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 November 2010)

I work full time, have two dogs, walk them AM, PM or both, in rolling hills and forests and go training at least once a week.
I have been to some of the local rescues/sanctuaries. IMO, my dogs are very lucky.
It's not ideal for a baby puppy but it would not stop me taking on a stable youngster or anything older.


----------



## gothdolly (25 November 2010)

my greyhound was fine all day when I was at work (lay on the bed and I dont think he moved all day!) but I have a dog walker for my retriever... 

I think it depends on the dog and the age and temperement. I can highly recommend a greyhound if you want a lazy couch potatoe!


----------



## Rana (25 November 2010)

I work full time and have a puppy.  I'm lucky and work close to home, so I don't have much of a commute (5 minutes) and I can pop home at lunchtime.  When she was younger, she came to work with me every afternoon.  We're now getting a rescue dog (on Saturday), so they will be left alone all day, but I'll be home at lunchtime to give them a leg stretch and some company.

As above, when we're home, our dog(s) get our full attention.  Ditto on walks - I don't just leave them, I'm always interacting with them, letting them run ahead, calling back, playing ball etc.  We also do training classes and the associated homework and follow up, and hoping to start agility and flyball in the new year.


----------



## PerdixPerdix (25 November 2010)

i wouldnt resign yourself to not having any dogs in the future at all.

you just have to think about the breed, e.g there is no point getting a working springer puppy, it will probably go mad alone or tear your house up. saying that all the working cockers ive had are queens of the sofa until theres a pheasant in veiw.

Alot of people have extremely happy canines and still hold down a full time job. as long as you get a dog used to being alone, by introducing it to its own company slowly instead of just leaving it one day and expecting it to cope, and provide it with the exersize and stimulation it needs then you should be okay..

or, simplest of all, get two!!!


----------



## echodomino (25 November 2010)

OH and I work full time at the same place. We've just smuggled Millie in (rented house/naughty me) and the worse she gets is 5 and a half hours alone, an hours company and 4 hours alone again. She has the radio on and gets a good run either before or after work and a potter down to work if I go to get OH - we're lucky in that we live within walking distance of work. When we get our own house there'll be 4 dogs and if we're not close enough to home we'll have a dog flap.

We're hopefully having a JRT pup next year.


----------



## NeverSayNever (25 November 2010)

there are lots of options and ways to make it easier - a dog walker coming in at lunchtime is one


----------



## Jingleballs (25 November 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.

Of course the individual temperament of the dog(s) would be a huge factor -I wouldn't take on a working dog or a dog who was unhappy being left alone.

A dog walker is another option although I'd have to consider the costs!

Dogs would have the run of the house - I don't limit my dog to where he can go and Bailey spends most of his time lying asleep on our bed!


----------



## RobinHood (25 November 2010)

It's certainly possible it just depends on the individual dog.

My 3 family dogs have always been on their own 8 til 4 with permanent access to a large garden. They are coach potatoes and spend the day sunbathing on the patio, dozing on the lawn, resting in their beds etc. They are 11, 7 and 2 (yorkie, lab and lurcher) and we've had each of them from a puppy so they've grown up with the routine. Whenever we've got a new dog we've always timed it so that someone will be at home for the first 6 weeks or so. With the youngest one my grandmother came to stay with us for 2 weeks to puppysit bless her.

On the other hand my own dog is another lurcher and he's really not a house dog. I was living at home when I got him at 8 weeks old and right from the beginning I took him to work with me on a yard during the day time. He now lives with me on the yard and spends his days running along behind the tractor, sleeping in the haybarn and terrorising the local rabbit population. I do leave him at my parents house with our other dogs if I'm going out for the day but he can only manage one day before he starts bouncing off the walls. The other dogs look so relieved when I pick him up and the peace and quiet is restored .

That ended up rather long, sorry. In short I think it just depends on the individual dog and what they're used to.


----------



## zandp (25 November 2010)

We had dog walkers when Patch was younger (JRT/Staffie/probably Corgi). As he's got older he's happy to stay asleep at home with a walk before and after work and a longer walk each day at the weekend.


----------



## shadowboy (25 November 2010)

I work 38 weeks of the year (college teacher) from 9-4.30pm I walk dog at 7.30 to 8am then OH gets home at half 4pm and walks her from 4.30-5.30pm she is alone. However I only work a half day on a wed and the Oh doesn't work every other friday (flexi time) so hes only alone 4.5 days a week 38 weeks of the year max. She's a very happy dog too.


----------



## reddie (26 November 2010)

I work full-tme and my OH works shifts on a 7 day basis so is off between 1 and 4 days during the week.  When we are both at work, they are on their own from 8.30 to 12.30, i come home and spend an hour with them and take them for a walk.  I get back from work about 4.30 and take them for a 30 min walk.  When its light nights they go for about hour run down the fields.


----------



## prosefullstop (26 November 2010)

I'm freelance, so my schedule varies, but on days when I'm gone between 9 and 6, I walk the dogs for twenty minutes before I leave, then our dog walker takes them to the park for a good hour's run about late morning; as soon as I get home, I either take them for an hour's walk on leash (winter) or to the dog park (summer).

I aim for 2-3 hours of exercise per day and more at weekends, when we usually depart the city to do some hiking in the woods or walks on the beach.

I think dogs can adjust just fine to being left all day, but I already have the guilt trip for living with dogs in an apartment and like to provide them with as much exercise as possible.


----------



## Jennypenny (26 November 2010)

I work full time and have three dogs. They get a good walk in the morining. I go home in my lunch break and let them out and check them etc. You could either as everyone says get a dog walker or get a dog flap. My mum has a dog flap for her collie and he prefers to spend most his time in the garden, but comes in if the weather is bad or cold.


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

I am currently in the process of setting up a dog walking service in the Southampton/ New Forest area of Hampshire and want to provide the best possible service. Therefore, I would really appreciate help with some basic market research from Horse & Hound members, who know about dogs.

There are only 10 questions!   

www.surveymonkey.com/s/QCN32X8​
Your contribution will help me to plan my service. Thank you in advance.

Thank you also to the admins for allowing me to post.


----------



## JillA (30 January 2015)

I had dogs (always more than one) when I was working full time, and I had an average sized garden with a good open fronted barn and a covered yard with access to a shed. My dogs spent the days outdoors (took a while to proof the garden against escapes by a JRT  ) and kind neighbours used to come and give them the odd dog biscuit or three during the day. Dogs were fine, neighbours effectively had foster dogs to interact with and then the dogs came to the yard with me in the evenings and weekends. Worked fine, you just have to set it up right.


----------



## gunnergundog (30 January 2015)

Dog Ears said:



			I am currently in the process of setting up a dog walking service in the Southampton/ New Forest area of Hampshire and want to provide the best possible service. Therefore, I would really appreciate help with some basic market research from Horse & Hound members, who know about dogs.

There are only 10 questions!   

www.surveymonkey.com/s/QCN32X8​
Your contribution will help me to plan my service. Thank you in advance.

Thank you also to the admins for allowing me to post.
		
Click to expand...

Dog Ears....I had a look at your survey.  In the question 'what is important to you in selecting a dog walking service' I notice that you didn't mention insurance!  Maybe you assumed, but maybe food for thought.  I would never entrust any of my dogs to anyone without insurance.


----------



## Amymay (30 January 2015)

I got a dog when I gave up work.

I couldn't imagine leaving a dog home alone for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

Thank you gunnerdog. Following your comment (which others have made similarly elsewhere), I have added another 'Other' where you can specify by writing it in a box. These other comments do show up on the analysis. 

Initially, I tried to think of the most important points, without making the questionnnaire too big or complex. But, I have rewritten it once already and I may have to make ongoing adjustments.

 = = = = =

Thank you to those that have taken the time to complete the survey, it is much appreciated.


----------



## hihosilver (30 January 2015)

I am getting a puppy in 2 weeks and she will be alone from 7-30-430. I will be with her for the first week and then I am having my neighbour come in about 12 till 130 and take her out in the garden. When she is bigger I will employ a dog walker. I have a crate and a bed and eventually she will be in the kitchen.


----------



## MileAMinute (30 January 2015)

I'm currently still at home (in process of moving out). I work nights and my mother works during the day, so it works out brilliantly.
I walk him when I get in, he snoozes with me and then when I set off for work, my mother is shortly home and she takes him out.

When I move out the dog is hopefully coming with but I will be at home a lot more. On days that I won't, we will arrange for doggy day care with a lovely company who take pride in what they do and I'm confident in.


----------



## Clodagh (30 January 2015)

I think it is OK for an older dog but it must be a bit dull for just one or a pup. I would get two in your situation, OP, and get them as adults.


----------



## Vindaloo (30 January 2015)

I won't leave my dogs for more than 4 hours. Any longer and I get a walker or sitter in.  I've completed the survey also.

Despite having three dogs and not leaving them for long, one of mine is a house destroyer.  i absolutely could not contemplate leaving them alone all day.


----------



## Meems (30 January 2015)

Vindaloo said:



			I won't leave my dogs for more than 4 hours. Any longer and I get a walker or sitter in.  I've completed the survey also.

Despite having three dogs and not leaving them for long, one of mine is a house destroyer.  i absolutely could not contemplate leaving them alone all day.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, I wouldn't regularly leave a dog alone all day, 4 hours would be my maximum too.


----------



## BSL (30 January 2015)

My husband works from home. I work  3 x 4 hour shifts. Only now have we got two pups. Old fashioned in todays eyes, but I was brought up to believe a dog/dogs should not be alone all day. They need interaction with their owners, exercise, toileting etc. Its like having a child. If you can afford the equivalent of a "Nanny", then fine.


----------



## {97702} (30 January 2015)

This thread is 5 years old now....


----------



## Vindaloo (30 January 2015)

Didn't realise... Nevertheless, relevant today every bit as much as back then don't you think?


----------



## BSL (30 January 2015)

Agree


----------



## {97702} (30 January 2015)

Vindaloo said:



			Didn't realise... Nevertheless, relevant today every bit as much as back then don't you think?
		
Click to expand...

I guess so.....I have been on here far too long and seen this topic discussed on many, many occasions   For me it is like any debate, everyone is convinced that their view is the correct one and very few people will change their mind.  I am quite happy that my dogs are left all day (albeit that they are let out at lunchtime) and I know the dogs are quite happy with it too


----------



## Vindaloo (30 January 2015)

Oh god, me too.  Long time on here but more lurker than poster.  I'd be happy to leave all day with a lunch time pee break and cuddles.  Just not longer than that without a toilet break is all.  Couldn't bear to think of them busting for the loo all day.

Had a terrible time with a so called walker years back.  She didn't even turn up to let the dog out, let alone give him a pee break.  I only found out when I was off sick!


----------



## {97702} (30 January 2015)

OMG I have just seen your join date - I go back to 2006 (under various user names) so you have seen more than me   

I am so happy that I have hit gold with my dog-letter-outer, she is absolutely fabulous - phew!!!


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2015)

I have a working bred whippet and a whippety lurcher. My OH works shifts which means one week its 2 hours alone and the next week its 7 hours. We used to have a dog walker, but my whippet got so distressed by it we had to stop. He was apparently fine when being picked up and out on walks etc, but when I came in he was totally hysterical. I'm not completely sure why, but he IS an absolute drama queen to the point he throws up if my OH drops me off somewhere in the car and I dont come back :lol:

Both dogs sleep all day, even when we are home. When they are going to be left they are literally dragged out of bed for a wee, then gallop back upstairs to bed. Their preferred routine is sleep until 11am, have a quick wee, charge back to bed and burrow under the duvet, and get up for the day at 3pm. This fits in with our routine, although they get dragged out for a wee at 8 am every other week. 

If anyone was looking for a dog that was happy to be left then the right sight hound would work. One of mine had the most horrific separation anxiety as a puppy, but we worked through that, and now as an adult he couldnt care less, other than he'd like a body in our bed to snuggle up to. My OH is changing shifts to work nights very shortly, and their life will be complete as they will literally never have to get out of bed, and there will always be a body in there with them :lol:


----------



## Starzaan (30 January 2015)

Vindaloo said:



			I won't leave myogs for more than 4 hours. Any longer and I get a walker or sitter in.  I've completed the survey also.

Despite having three dogs and not leaving them for long, one of mine is a house destroyer.  i absolutely could not contemplate leaving them alone all day.
		
Click to expand...

I have two dogs - a great Dane and a dane cross Doberman. When u got them I had my own livery yard and they were out on the yard or asleep in the tack room from 5am Til 6pm. Unfortunately now our circumstances have changed and I now live alone, and work 9 to 3 managing a therapeutic riding centre. They can't come with me because they would frighten our clients. I wouldn't dream of leaving them for that time. I have a dog walker who picks them up at 10, takes them for a stonking walk, and drops them home at 2. If I'm going to finish work late (say 5) she will take them for another walk (not quite so long) at 4ish. I walk them for an hour before work, and then they get at least a half an hour run around in the fields when I get home. 

I wouldn't dream of having dogs and leaving them alone all day. It just isn't fair in my opinion. I feel bad for leaving them as much as I do. I couldn't cope with leaving them any longer! 

I do think it's slightly different if they are smaller dogs with a dog flap. That works well, but I still wouldn't dream of leaving a dog alone from 9 to 5.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 January 2015)

Meems said:



			Me neither, I wouldn't regularly leave a dog alone all day, 4 hours would be my maximum too.
		
Click to expand...

Same. OH works shifts and the two or three days a week he is out the same days as me, the neighbour comes in three times and spends time with them. She used to take them to her house, but they can be naughty and she finds it hard now she's older. I certainly wouldn't lock my dogs alone up for hours, despite there being three of them.


----------



## Annette4 (30 January 2015)

Mine are home together with either a dog walker coming in at least once. If we are having a really long day or going out after work then they go to the dog walkers for the day.

I do film them regularly while we're out and all they do is sleep! If me or OH are off we get grumped at for interrupting their routine. 

I am moving back in with mum and dad soon (retired and semi retired) so they're going to have a shock having Company all day.


----------



## CrazyMare (31 January 2015)

We have a greyhound, a known couch potato breed!!!

She is with OH until hr goes to work ag 2pm, I get home at 4.15pm, let her out fot a wee then either leave her snuggling back down on the sofa or she comes with me to the yard depending on the temperature. She hates the cold!!!


----------



## Dog Ears (31 January 2015)

I have heard that greyhounds don't need as much exercise as is often assumed.


----------



## CrazyMare (31 January 2015)

They don't, they really don't!!! 

The Retired Greyhound Trust sugfest 2x20 min walks a day.

Mine us happy with that and garden play time, equally shes happy to come out for hours then sleeps hard when we get home!!!


----------



## millikins (31 January 2015)

Previous dog was happier at home alone than left at my parents. On one occasion my car broke down and she was alone for at least 16 hrs, thought there'd at least be a puddle when I returned but she barely bothered to come down and greet me. Current dog can't bear to be left, now 9, he's not likely to change. He cries all day and rampages round the house, not destructive but cushions, paperwork etc everywhere so he has doggy day care. Even that took two goes to find someone he liked, he's a sensitive soul


----------



## {97702} (31 January 2015)

CrazyMare said:



			They don't, they really don't!!! 

The Retired Greyhound Trust sugfest 2x20 min walks a day.

Mine us happy with that and garden play time, equally shes happy to come out for hours then sleeps hard when we get home!!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL Greyhound Rescue West of England suggest that too - I must admit my four tend to go a bit stir crazy if that is all they get, they are used to double that time running themselves ragged around the woods  Except for my old girl Islay, who potters along doing her own thing and ignoring everyone else


----------



## Apercrumbie (31 January 2015)

Our spaniel goes to daycare so he has company all day.  When we had two they stayed at home and had a dog walker come in at lunchtime.  Because they had company we didn't mind leaving them for longer periods though.


----------

